# Egg has pipped but no progress...



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

I am currently on day 19 (almost day 20) of my incubating chicken eggs. One has externally pipped, but only pushed up the shell a little as a pip, so no beak that I can see. It's been about 9 hours since it pipped, so I may be getting a little anxious. Should I be worried? Also, I have one egg that has been rocking for quite a while and I think I hear it peep every one in a while, but now it's slowing down, and no pipping yet. HELP!!!😰🥚


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try to relax. I know how hard that is. Since your eggs are pipping so early they may not actually be ready to come out. Rule of thumb is to wait 24 hours after an external pip before helping. 

If peep is stuck, which might happen here because of the early pip, it will cry out. You'll hear the difference from the quiet peeping and the crying. Then you can step in and very carefully help it. 

They will take breaks to rest and become quiet. Hatching is hard work. 

If it gets to it needing help we can walk you through it.


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

EEE! it's zipping!!! But as it's zipping she is hitting the floor they are on in the bator - need to worry?!?!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure what you mean "hitting the floor" they do turn to zip the egg open. Is there space around the egg so it can move the way peep needs it to?


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, never mind then, because SHE ALREADY HATCHED!!!!!! Meet little chickie everyone!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the world little baby. 

For future reference, you need to check your thermo. Pipping this early, if you didn't make a date mistake, means your temps were too high.


----------

